# gayest thread ever, bar none.



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

I just realized that I've made more friends through alpinezone in the last 5 years then i've met outside of this loose circle.  AZ isnt necessarily a message board for me.  if i walked away forever, there are probably 10 - 15 people I'd still talk to and see on a semi regular basis.  kinda fucked up when i think about it.

yeah, i've been a drinkin and a smokin.


----------



## Paul (May 28, 2009)

I love you, man!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2009)

oh brother

you Connecticut folks like to throw the ghey target on yourselves every chance you get


----------



## Paul (May 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> oh brother
> 
> you Connecticut folks like to throw the ghey target on yourselves every chance you get



We're trying to be "progressive" like The People's Republic of Massivetwoshits


----------



## wa-loaf (May 28, 2009)




----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2009)

Paul said:


> We're trying to be "progressive" like The People's Republic of Massivetwoshits



in that case, party on paul and pat or is it patn'paul?  :lol:


----------



## severine (May 28, 2009)

We luv you, man!

Actually, since becoming a SAHM, you guys were mostly all I had locally (those of you I have skied/biked with). Now I'm making mommy friends, too, but it's not the same.


----------



## mondeo (May 28, 2009)

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/153158


----------



## 2knees (May 28, 2009)

United States Postal Service......

delivery shall be mine.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 28, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

same with me but with paskiandride.com

I'm happy making a few good friends from different circles..


----------



## TheBEast (May 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


>



+1


----------



## ckofer (May 29, 2009)

Don't post pics of the group hug.


----------



## MRGisevil (May 29, 2009)

I love you Pat!!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

As gay as it sounds, I actually wanted to watch _John and Kate plus 8_([size=-4]and liked it[/size]) on in-demand this morning as I was on the exercise bike  (atleast I was at home! ) Thinking I need to goto a strip club or something after work today to attempt to get some of my masculinity back


----------



## MRGisevil (May 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> As gay as it sounds, I actually wanted to watch _John and Kate plus 8_([size=-4]and liked it[/size]) on in-demand this morning as I was on the exercise bike  (atleast I was at home! ) Thinking I need to goto a strip club or something after work today to attempt to get some of my masculinity back



Dude... erm... stuff. Your gayness is like kryptonite to me right now... it's completely numbed my abilitity to properly hate on how gay that post actually was...I feel dizzy...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

I feel like the gay members of this site are gonna take offense..like OldSnowboarderinMaine


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I feel like the gay members of this site are gonna take offense..like OldSnowboarderinMaine





no, he won't.  he's loud and proud.  see the size of that "wrench" he shows off?


----------



## koreshot (May 29, 2009)

This thread is very insensitive.


----------



## 2knees (May 29, 2009)

i'm an idiot.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2009)

koreshot said:


> This thread is very insensitive.



I agree...smacks of immaturity and homophobia.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2009)

koreshot said:


> This thread is very insensitive.



Wow, koreshot! You came out of retirement for this thread? :razz:


----------



## Greg (May 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm an idiot.



This thread is a perfect example why you should never drink to excess.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> I just realized that I've made more friends through alpinezone in the last 5 years then i've met outside of this loose circle.  AZ isnt necessarily a message board for me.  if i walked away forever, *there are probably 10 - 15 people I'd still talk to and see on a semi regular basis. * kinda fucked up when i think about it.
> 
> yeah, i've been a drinkin and a smokin.



man i hope i'm not one of those people.  ;-)


----------



## koreshot (May 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, koreshot! You came out of retirement for this thread? :razz:




Yes.  This thread hurt so much that I had to :-?.  Actually, I know its just making fun and all the AZers I have met are good people who accept everyone warmly, but an entire thread about "gayness" is a bit much.

I would rather focus on trash talking one another, arguing about which ski resort is better and me claiming that Dr. Skimeister looks like Philip Seymour Hoffman.  Sorry Skimeister, I'm not _that_ mature.  

No offense, PSH is awesome!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 29, 2009)

koreshot said:


> .... me claiming that Dr. Skimeister looks like Philip Seymour Hoffman.  Sorry Skimeister, I'm not _that_ mature.
> 
> No offense, PSH is awesome!



I wish my cash stash looked like his.....


----------



## Beetlenut (May 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm an idiot.


 
Wow, you do present an air-tight argument! As far as the original point, nothing wrong with admitting you've made some good friends on here. After all, we're not in High school or College anymore. This place is as close to a social environment as most of us get, specially if you have family and work obligations, and we do have atleast one thing in common.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I agree...smacks of immaturity and homophobia.



buttsexuke:uke:


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

drjeff said:


> As gay as it sounds, I actually wanted to watch _John and Kate plus 8_([size=-4]and liked it[/size]) on in-demand this morning as I was on the exercise bike  (atleast I was at home! ) Thinking I need to goto a strip club or something after work today to attempt to get some of my masculinity back





MRGisevil said:


> Dude... erm... stuff. Your gayness is like kryptonite to me right now... it's completely numbed my abilitity to properly hate on how gay that post actually was...I feel dizzy...



Oh I forgot to add, not that it helps very much , that atleast in the episode I watched they took the kids to see the Harlem Globetrotter's and that footage made up atleast 1/2 of the episode, so technically I was watching a "basketball comedy show!"  Yup, that's my story, I'm sticking to it!   

BTW Marge, glad to give you a feeling of dizziness without having to endure the hangover later! :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (May 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm an idiot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

This thread is gayer than a bowl of dicks in Soy milk!!!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This thread is gayer than a bowl of dicks in Soy milk!!!





seriously.  it makes me think of 2knees' screen-name and him in a whole new (multi-colored) light....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> seriously.  it makes me think of 2knees' screen-name and him in a whole new (multi-colored) light....



Does he wear kneepads??  Ask the Clits


----------



## drjeff (May 29, 2009)

Just about time to grab a snack and watch this one unfold!


----------



## severine (May 29, 2009)

...not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Does he wear kneepads??  Ask the Clits





if anyone would know the answer to that, it's gotta be one of the Clits.


----------



## Marc (May 29, 2009)

koreshot said:


> Yes.  This thread hurt so much that I had to :-?.  Actually, I know its just making fun and all the AZers I have met are good people who accept everyone warmly, but an entire thread about "gayness" is a bit much.
> 
> I would rather focus on trash talking one another, arguing about which ski resort is better and me claiming that Dr. Skimeister looks like Philip Seymour Hoffman.  Sorry Skimeister, I'm not _that_ mature.
> 
> No offense, PSH is awesome!



Kosak slut.


----------



## Paul (May 29, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

You gay posters should check out www.Arthurkade.com  he is a a little Zoolander ish..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

Paul said:


>



I aspire to be like those guys..


----------



## ckofer (May 30, 2009)

It won't snow soon enough.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If we were cellmates you would be my bitch ...



I didn't know I was your type..


----------



## koreshot (Jun 1, 2009)

Marc said:


> Kosak slut.



I missed you too, big guy!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> you just can't stay away from this thread can you ..



neither can you:uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I am only following where you go DAPS..



DAPS...well I'm gonna get Dapped up in a little bit..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> DAPS...well I'm gonna get Dapped up in a little bit..


What ever happened to Phelped?  :flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> What ever happened to Phelped?  :flag:



Getting Phelped is mad Hilary Duff...So Yesterday....February called and they want their urban dictionary entry back..sniz-ap..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Getting Phelped is mad Hilary Duff...So Yesterday....February called and they want their urban dictionary entry back..sniz-ap..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


>



I knew you liked that one Root...were you ever in a High School Musical???


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I knew you liked that one Root...were you ever in a High School Musical???


No, what about you?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> No, what about you?



No..but if I would have gone to Bayside High I would have so I could makeout with all the hotties..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> GSS played the gay male lead ..



I bet you were dressed up like a cat or a mime..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 4, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> GSS played the gay male lead ..





what would be so wrong with that?  cranky old maine homophobe needs some sensitivity training STAT.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 4, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> what would be so wrong with that?  cranky old maine homophobe needs some sensitivity training STAT.



I agree..I think Old Dirty Snowboarder needs to go on a man-date..learn to hold the door open and pull out the chair for a fellow gentleman..and if he's friendly he might get to 2nd base..:blink::blink:


----------

